# Hi from Belgium



## Yannick (May 21, 2021)

Just joined this forum but I've been reading some threads for a long time. 

I've been playing piano for a few years and recently started with a composing class in my local music school. Since then, I started using Cubase and Dorico much more which is how I got to browse these forums much more.
I also just started playing the cello. Will officially start cello on the music school in September when the new school year starts. 

I love orchestral work. No matter if it's the "pure classical" work or film music. If it has an orchestra, I love it and that's what I want to compose as well. 
My goto library is VSL synchronized special edition. At the moment I only own volume 1 but I have a blast with it. 

I'm sure I'll be asking a lot of questions and contribute where I can.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 21, 2021)

Hi Yannick. Nice to have you here. Greetings from a Dutch neighbour!


----------



## Double Helix (May 21, 2021)

Welcome to the forum -- and best wishes as you follow your dream!


----------



## dedene (May 21, 2021)

Welcome here! Greeting from a fellow Belgian!


----------



## Loïc D (May 21, 2021)

Bonjour Yannick et bienvenue dans le brol de Vi-C


----------



## LudovicVDP (May 21, 2021)

Another one! We're invading this forum! 
*evil laugh*



Welcome


----------



## Yannick (May 21, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> Bonjour Yannick et bienvenue dans le brol de Vi-C


Thanks  
My French isn't good to be honest... Learned it at school but that's it. I lived in the UK for 7 years and never had to use French so I'm really bad at it now :(


----------



## Karljazz (May 23, 2021)

Hi Yannick , welcome to the forum.


----------



## BassClef (May 23, 2021)

Hello Yannick and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Paulogic (May 23, 2021)

Hawel, treckt geth u nieft aan sie... LOL

Just a bit of dutch, written very badly as a pun...

It means : don't worry about it... LOL.


----------



## Geomir (May 24, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum, Yannick!  

According to one of my favorite scientists, you are as rare as antimatter:






Truth is I've never met any Belgian so far. Enjoy your stay in the Forum!


----------

